# It's too much...



## Mrs.? (Jul 20, 2013)

I have been married for only two years and I am at my breaking point. I am 35 and my husband is 51. When we were dating on and off for about six years everything seems alright, not perfect but okay. Most importantly we were good friends. Now it's a different story. 
When I was his girlfriend he was allot more eager to be attentive and caring. And although they were signs of inconsistency, we got along fine. Now that I am his wife he expects me to live up to his ideal cook, bedmate and maid. He doesn't do anything in return unless I nag him. He is secretive, he makes his own decisions without considering me and time after time I find that he has visited dating sites on his computer.
We have tried counseling but he refuses to attend anymore sessions. And now his daughter is becoming an issue between us?
I feel I have no room in his life and now I know I don't. I want to get a divorce but financially I can't make any moves right now? And everything in my life is being affected because of the stres of this marriage. I am mentally, emotionally and spiritually drained. I feel there is nothing more I can do.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you have a plan of action in place? Do you work full time?

There's got to be a way to free yourself from this situation if you don't see it getting any better. Do you have any family or friends that can help until you get back on your feet?

From what your saying, this guy sounds like a selfish jerk and its a horrible environment to live in. 

Don't ever stay just because you can't afford to leave. Find a way to support yourself, even if this means furthering your education and learning new skills. Move forward. Good luck.


----------



## Mrs.? (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the response IILWMH...I am curretnly working a full time job. As far as family they are not dependable they are going through similar situations or worse....so it's not really a good consideration for me. 
My therapist suggest to either get into a program for women who are homeless or struggling and in the meantime work on saving money.
I have to work out some details as far as seperating our financial responsibility. Get started on saving money and look for a part time job to help suppliment the things I need.


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

Mrs.? said:


> Thanks for the response IILWMH...I am curretnly working a full time job. As far as family they are not dependable they are going through similar situations or worse....so it's not really a good consideration for me.
> My therapist suggest to either get into a program for women who are homeless or struggling and in the meantime work on saving money.
> I have to work out some details as far as seperating our financial responsibility. Get started on saving money and look for a part time job to help suppliment the things I need.


This is a really good start. The financials are the big one as you know. Does he have any idea you are thinking of leaving?


----------

